# Dubia roach colony



## philzoso513 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been trying to decide about starting a dubia roach colony for months now. My biggest fear is having escapes taking over my house. I've researched them and I know they can't fly or climb glass. Also that normal room temperatures would be too cold for them. I hate buying crickets all the time and housing them for the smell. Just would like to hear from a few people that keep colonies and their experience before I make my up my mind.


----------



## james.w (Feb 11, 2012)

I use to have two large colonies. I never had problems with them getting out of the tubs, but they did get out of enclosures every once in a while. In my experience they can survive at room temperatures, but not reproduce.


----------



## philzoso513 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok. The guy at my local pet store keeps a colony and he said that he has had a few escape but it wasn't a problem. Just curious how big was your tegu before it stopped taking roaches. I mainly want to do this as a secondary food source for my savannah monitor.


----------



## james.w (Feb 11, 2012)

My tegu is 44" and will still eat roaches.


----------



## Maro1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had them escape. However my house is too dry and you find them dried up and dead. Never saw one walking around anywhere. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you live in a tropical environment.

Maro1


----------



## philzoso513 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for replies. That does ease my fears about starting a colony. I know when I buy a 1000 or 2000 crickets I always have a few strays in the house. And it's not been a problem. Sounds like the dubia roaches would be the same


----------



## Diesel (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah like other people were saying i doubt where you live will let the roaches survive none the less reproduce. I have a colony and found it somewhat easy to sustain. plus my lizards really like them . If one escapes in my house, i find it a day later dead so i wouldn't worry about escapes. Just keep them fed, moist, and warm! you'll do good! they reproduce somewhat quickly if you take care of them correctly.


----------

